# Replacing the tailcap rubber on a SIPIK SK68



## omni96 (Apr 1, 2011)

I got this flashlight as mentioned in the title and I would like to replace the tailcap switch rubber. 
However, it is too hard to get that white plastic screw off.
Any Ideas?

The flashlight:






The white plastic screw:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 1, 2011)

A small pick, like a dentist uses, hook into one of the holes in the plastic washer?

Are those glow gaskets? Thats a wicked idea.
Do you run yours on a 14500 or an AA?


----------



## omni96 (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually I tried that before
Hooking into one hole doesn't help at all, and hooking the pick's pins on both holes also failed to unscrew the white plastic screw

Sadly those are no GITD 
They are just green...the rubber switch cover which I want to use is GITD

And of course I use a 14500
Nothing is like a 4V punch to that cree LED


----------



## omni96 (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone else has an idea?
Maybe it is better to ask this on another forum?


----------



## Dry-cell (Apr 8, 2011)

You can purchase a 4Sevens tailcap tool, I just ordered two Quark Spare Boot Kit's on Wednesday, along with some other stuff.


----------



## Dry-cell (Apr 8, 2011)

Are their inward dimples in the screw cap?, I don't see them.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 9, 2011)

A pair of sturdy tweezers, small long-nosed pliers, or a circlip tool all work. It should screw right out.


----------



## omni96 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dry-cell said:


> Are their inward dimples in the screw cap?, I don't see them.


 
Yes there are



HotWire said:


> A pair of sturdy tweezers, small long-nosed pliers, or a circlip tool all work. It should screw right out.


 
I actually bought a special plier for this, and tried it
The plastic holes are now bigger, and the screw is still in the tailcap :\


----------



## Brian10962001 (Apr 12, 2011)

What size are those O rings?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 13, 2011)

I still haven't got anymore ideas, could ask in the custom modified discussion area, I did how ever get the head off.
Just put a third coat of V10 glowinc paint around the LED. Taken three coats but I think I finally got er decent.
Pm me your email address and I could send you a pic tonight when I get home.
I still don't know how to post pics here lol


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 13, 2011)

Oops double post, sorry


----------



## omni96 (Apr 13, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> I still haven't got anymore ideas, could ask in the custom modified discussion area, I did how ever get the head off.
> Just put a third coat of V10 glowinc paint around the LED. Taken three coats but I think I finally got er decent.
> Pm me your email address and I could send you a pic tonight when I get home.
> I still don't know how to post pics here lol



It wouldn't help me because my mod is replacing the switch rubber



Brian10962001 said:


> What size are those O rings?


 

This is not an o-ring
It's the white plastic screw in the tailcap
It's 14.61 cm wide


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 13, 2011)

He's asking the size of your heatsync oranges I think, and no worries I just figured I'd let you know what I did with mine


----------



## omni96 (Apr 13, 2011)

These are the O-Rings:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/glow-in-the-dark-water-tight-silicone-o-ring-seal-20mm-20-pack-3449


----------



## mccririck (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool, so are these a good fit on the heat sink?

And what is this V10 glowinc paint? Is it easy to apply?


----------



## 65bellett (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to hear you guys are having success running yours on a 14500. I have only run mine on a AA as I previously bought a similar torch from the same retailer and it burnt out after 2 minutes with the 14500.

I have also looked at the glow in the dark switch cover and that is as far as I got. I will be interested to see how you go with it.


----------



## omni96 (Apr 24, 2011)

Some flashlights won't work with a 14500...the spec on the product page should contain information on the input voltage

I don't think this will work
The ring is too tight


----------



## omni96 (Apr 24, 2011)

mccririck said:


> Cool, so are these a good fit on the heat sink?
> 
> And what is this V10 glowinc paint? Is it easy to apply?


 
Never tried to put them over the heatsink and I don't know about that paint


----------



## mccririck (Apr 25, 2011)

omni96 said:


> Never tried to put them over the heatsink and I don't know about that paint


 
By heatsink I mean the finned part on the outside where you have obviously put yours!


----------



## omni96 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, so in that case, the whole flashlight's body is a heatsink


----------



## Gunmetal (May 3, 2011)

Did you ever get that thing out? Were you able to replace the rubber button cover?


----------



## omni96 (May 3, 2011)

Gunmetal said:


> Did you ever get that thing out? Were you able to replace the rubber button cover?


 
Nope. Getting it out means ruining the cover and I couldn't find a new one


----------



## andytheboa (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but according to this THIS VID(in Spanish, sorry. you can get the gist of the info from what he does) the switch assembly is just pressed in to place and can be taken out with a punch and small hammer.
Again if it is poor forum etiquette to bump threads over three months old, sorry.


----------



## omni96 (Sep 17, 2011)

andytheboa said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but according to this THIS VID(in Spanish, sorry. you can get the gist of the info from what he does) the switch assembly is just pressed in to place and can be taken out with a punch and small hammer.
> Again if it is poor forum etiquette to bump threads over three months old, sorry.


 
This is great!!!
It actually worked!

So for anyone else trying to replace the rubber tailcap
Punching it out with an 8mm punch or anything else alike is the solution!

BTW
Now the rubber tailcap I got from DX is too thick
Does anyone know where there are more sizes of tailcaps?


----------



## Tanglefoot (Sep 17, 2011)

I've seen tailcaps at shining beam.


----------



## gcbryan (Sep 17, 2011)

The problem with some of those white plastic press-fit rings is that once you take them out they never stay in as securely again. Sometimes they will fall out just from you pressing the tail cap button.

I dislike lights that use that method.

You might be able to cut down the tail cap you wanted to use otherwise look around in your junk/broken flashlight drawer and you might be lucky!


----------



## omni96 (Sep 19, 2011)

duplicate


----------



## omni96 (Sep 19, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> The problem with some of those white plastic press-fit rings is that once you take them out they never stay in as securely again. Sometimes they will fall out just from you pressing the tail cap button.
> 
> I dislike lights that use that method.
> 
> You might be able to cut down the tail cap you wanted to use otherwise look around in your junk/broken flashlight drawer and you might be lucky!


 
Well I managed to take it out but thanks anyway 



Tanglefoot said:


> I've seen tailcaps at shining beam.


 
They are the same thickness as the DX ones (7mm)


----------

